# Heart litter Christmas pictures continued :)



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Feeling sad about a Christmas without Toby and Thunder starting to have some health issues, these pictures put a smile on my face this morning: 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww, so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Now I want one!  AWWWW!!!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I know, I am so lucky to get one of these little cuties. Detour makes cute babies


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

That's what Christmas is all about!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, these little ones are so adorable. 

I know you're really missing Toby, I hope this little guy will bring you lots of love and happiness. It won't be much longer until he's home. 

Thoughts and prayers for Thunder.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm glad Jennifer will be choosing for us...I'd have to take all of them!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Cuteness overload, I can't take it!!! How previous they are and sweet of your breeder to take such adorable pics. How old are they now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those photos are just adorable! I've been looking trying to figure out which color these pups are and Miss Purple is in the bib. It looks like Mr. Red (?) is on the left and Miss Pink is on the right (?). The colors were faint. I was hoping that one or more of these puppies were males so we could speculate if they are Mr. Darcy or Mr. To Be Formally Named puppy!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunningly gorgeous!!
I hope that this little guy will bring a smile to Thunder's face as well


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They will be 6 weeks old on Saturday, visiting day.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What precious pictures of the cutest pups !


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my, they are gorgeous! We are lucky to be able to follow two of these boys on the forum.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Omg those are adorable !!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhhhh my goodness they are adorable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Elisabeth (Penny's mom) will have a story to tell when she returns and I am sure she will have a big smile on her face and lots of pictures 

We are getting so much closer to bringing those babies home


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe I missed these yesterday! Such snuggle bugs :smooch:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Cute cute cute!!


----------



## turner6291 (Sep 2, 2012)

They are too cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my how did I miss this thread?! They are perhaps the cutest puppy pics I've ever seen  absolutely adorable! I've already got golden puppy fever...but seeing those pics has made me want one even more!
When do you get your little guy?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I missed this thread too Christa. Sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## MarkandRachael (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely adorable! Nothing cuter than golden pups


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Feeling sad about a Christmas without Toby and Thunder starting to have some health issues, these pictures put a smile on my face this morning:
> 
> Merry Christmas


 Awwww! That's so sweet! Now, you can *really* look forward to your puppy!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Oh my how did I miss this thread?! They are perhaps the cutest puppy pics I've ever seen  absolutely adorable! I've already got golden puppy fever...but seeing those pics has made me want one even more!
> When do you get your little guy?


I have puppy fever too! I have planned to start contacting breeders when Mercy is 4.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It's all these adorable photos that get me  Im sure Mercy would love a brother or sister, as I know Sammy would.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

These pics are making fighting puppy fever impossible.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> These pics are making fighting puppy fever impossible.


I am fighting it too. Since I got a puppy in 2012 it's only fair you get one this year!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you all 

I will be picking up Mr. Puppy (Ben-Benjamin or Doo-Dah, I have not decided yet) on January 11th.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Those Christmas pictures are so adorable! I am so excited for you to get your puppy soon!


----------



## CassMom (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my, the puppies are beautiful. Just want to cuddle with them all. Please keep posting pics! Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I keep seeing the title of this thread today and I tell myself...DO NOT LOOK AT THE PUPPIES, DO NOT LOOK AT.....aww man, I looked at the puppies 
They are soooooooooo cute!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Thank you all
> 
> I will be picking up Mr. Puppy (Ben-Benjamin or Doo-Dah, I have not decided yet) on January 11th.


Not too far away then. You must be so excited! We were really nervous about getting Sammy as we were still so sad about Daisy and felt guilty, but the minute you get your little boy home you'll know that you've done the right thing. Toby will be smiling down so proud that you're going to have a golden in your life again 

ps...I genuinely can't stop looking at those precious puppy pics, they're so fluffy I just want to cuddle them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

9 days and counting Christa..............

Woo hoo!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Somehow I also missed the Christmas puppies picture. They are beautiful. It will be fun to follow the threads as they grow up.


----------

